

Tesla chief says self-driving cars just around corner - pagejim
http://phys.org/news/2014-09-tesla-chief-self-driving-cars-corner.html

======
nitin_flanker
Elon Musk is very visionary. I think underestimating Google's driverless car
will be wrong.

The driverless car of Google is going to be fully automatic. I have read
patents about the GDC and I found that the car can really run on autonomous
mode.

The car can take control from the driver by gauging the amount of pressure he
is applying on various controllers like brake pedals and accelerator or
steering.

There are other features of the car also like detecting road weather
conditions and pedestrians on road.

I think in future it is going to be Tesla Vs Google. However, Tesla can
manufacture its own cars and Google cannot. Tesla has a benefit in this
aspect.

